# Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2011)

Hallo

bei der Recherche zu einer Fa. Moogu-Dienst bin ich hier in diesem Forum gelandet.
Habe vorhin von besagter Fa. eine mail bekommen mit dem Inhalt:
Ein Nutzer hat für Sie auf unserem System eine Nachricht hinterlassen.
Um es abrufen zu können bitten wir Sie auf unsere Homepage Moogu Dienst zu gehen.

Ein entsprechender Link war ebenfalls dabei. Bei sowas läuten bei mir die Alarmglocken und ich habe mal etwas gegooglet. Bei der Kontaktadresse taucht folgende Anschirft auf, die auch über Google im Zusammenhang mit anderen Betrügereien genannt wird. jedoch nicht unter Moogu-Dienst.

M.S.W und Partner LTD
Company Number: 7095413
Trojan House, Top Floor
34 Arcadia Avenue
London N3 2JU
United Kingdom

Liest man sich die AGB`s durch - fängt die Sache an zu stinken, wenn ich es richtig verstehe:
2. Vertragsabschluß, Widerrufsrecht, Gebühren
(1) Durch die Übersendung des ausgefüllten Anmeldeformulares über das Internet (durch die Nutzung des Buttons: "Anmeldung" o.ä.), erfolgt der Abschluß eines Vertrages zur Nutzung der moogu-dienst-Dienstleistungen. 
(1a) Durch die Aktivierung des Ihnen zugesanden Linkes in Ihrem Email Postfach wurde automatisch für Sie ein Konto erstellt dieses ist Gebührenpflichtig.

Damit soll ja wohl der Link in der mir zugegangenen Mail gemeint sein.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege, dass es sich hier wieder einmal um eine Abo-Falle handelt?

Hat Irgendjemand auch so eine mail bekommen?
Wenn es sich um "Betrüger" handelt, wo kann man noch warnen davor?

VG  Riewekoche


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Befürchte das Gleiche, nachdem ich einen entsprechenden LINK in einer E-Mail vorhin erhielt.
Werde mich hüten, den LINK zu nutzen. 
Das Schreiben ist auch viel zu allgemein gehalten, ohne namentliche Absender, nur: Ihr Support Team.

VG V.W.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege, dass es sich hier wieder einmal um eine Abo-Falle handelt?



Wenn du weiter in der AGB gelesen hättest, unter Vertragslaufzeiten, hättest du bemerkt, das es sich um eine Dienstleistung handelt, die monatlich kündbar ist. Das zumindest ist keine übliche Abofalle mit 2 Jahren laufzeit.

Was allerdings den Vertragsabschluss angeht... Das müsste man mal mit dem Widerruf testen, wenn jemandem ungewollt solch ein Vetrag untergejubelt werden soll. 
Die Reaktionen dann, sagt aus ob es in Richtung Abo-Falle geht oder nicht


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Wenn du weiter in der AGB gelesen hättest, unter Vertragslaufzeiten,


Kostenpflichtigkeit hat gemäß einhelliger Rechtsprechung deutlich erkennbar  zu sein 
und  nicht im Tiefkeller der AGB versteckt.
Daran ändert auch ein monatliche Kündigungsfrist nichts.


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Nix AGB-Keller - unten neben AGB und Impressum steht klar "Preisliste"


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Und du kennst die Seite genau  über die   User dorthin gelangen?
Hast  selber eine  solche Mail bekommen? 

  Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Januar 2011)

*Neue Abo-Falle?*

Eine in D ansässige Firma, die ausschließlich einen englischen Kontakt vorgibt, kann ich bei bestem Willen nicht ernst nehmen. Ernst nehmen sollten die Verbraucher auch nicht zwingend den Vertragswillen und den gebotenen Empfängerhorizont der Preisgestaltung.

Hier neben moogu-dienst.com weitere Seiten des Anbieters:


tv-werbeagentur.com
exklusiv-modelagentur.com


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: moogu-dienst.com*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Hier neben moogu-dienst.com weitere Seiten des Anbieters:
> 
> tv-werbeagentur.com
> exklusiv-modelagentur.com


Für beide liefert Google reichlich  negative Erfahrungsberichte 

Aber auch hier gilt ja die Unschuldsvermutung....


----------



## BenTigger (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Kostenpflichtigkeit hat gemäß einhelliger Rechtsprechung deutlich erkennbar  zu sein
> und  nicht im Tiefkeller der AGB versteckt.
> Daran ändert auch ein monatliche Kündigungsfrist nichts.



Hier ging es um die Frage nach der ABO-Falle. Und es ist eben keine der typischen 2-Jahres Abofalle. Genau *das* ändert eben die monatige Kündigungsfrist. Mehr war damit nicht ausgesagt.


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.


Mir schon klar, wäre interessant ob das auf der Seite die der User gesehen hat auch so steht.


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Da der User vermutlich keinen Screenshot gezogen hat und selbst wenn, er ihn hier nicht
  als Gast/Newbie attachen könnte, bleibt die Frage  unbeantwortet.
Erzählen kann man als anonymer Gast viel...

PS: Warum steht ein Posting mit der Überschrift "Neue Abo-Falle? "  überhaupt 
unter Viren/Trojaner/Spyware/Hoaxes  usw? 

Vermutlich weil man sich hier nicht anzumelden braucht....


----------



## Teleton (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Es gab mal 2005/2006 einen anderen Anbieter mit folgendem Geschäftsmodel.
Es wurde günstig Webspace angeboten. Die Inhalte der Kunden wurden regelmäßig geprüft. Sobald dort ein Bild oder eine MP3 Datei aufzufinden war wurde dies gerügt da angeblich (fremde) Urheberrechte verletzt seien und eine Vertragsstrafe in saftiger Höhe gefordert.

Die AGB von Moogo-Dienst enthalten folgende Klauseln:


> 8. Unzulässige Verwendungsarten
> ..... Der Benutzer vereinbart, dass er den Service nicht auf inakzeptable Weise nutzen wird, beispielsweise (a)....(b) .... (c) durch Weitergabe, Speicherung oder Übertragung von Dateien, Grafiken, Software oder sonstigen Materialien, die tatsächlich oder potenziell gegen Urheberrechte, Rechte an Warenzeichen, Geschäftsgeheimnisse oder Patente oder Rechte an sonstigem geistigem Eigentum einer Person verstoßen;





> 9. Vertragslaufzeit und Kündigung
> 
> ....Für jeden Fall einer schuldhaften Zuwiderhandlung gegen vertragliche Verpflichtungen verspricht der Benutzer die Zahlung einer Vertragsstrafe in Höhe von EUR 5.010,00 (in Worten: fünftausendundzehn Euro). ...



Vom Wortlaut der AGB wäre eine Neuauflage des  obigen Geschäftsmodel möglich.


----------



## veronika85 (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

so, hab versehentlich mit meinem iphone den link angeklickt:unzufrieden:. danach kam eine hp mit dem status angemeldet. weiter konnte man nichts anklicken auch die dubiose email nicht. 
wie gehts jetzt weiter? was kann ich tun und vorallem wie komm ich aus der nummer wieder raus? kann mir jemand helfen. mehr als meine emailadresse haben die ja nicht und irgendwelchen AGBs hab ich auch nicht zugestimmt. 
was kann mir passieren? 
ist es überhaupt sinnvoll den Anbieter zu kontaktieren?


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



veronika85 schrieb:


> ...ist es überhaupt sinnvoll den Anbieter zu kontaktieren?


Kommt drauf an! Wenn der dich nur per eMail versucht zur Zahlung zu nötigen, dann muss man darauf nicht reagieren, insbesondere dann, wenn man den Vertrag bezweifelt. Da du aber im mobilen Internet unterwegs warst, müsstest du abwarten, ob da nicht noch eine Buchung über deine Telefonrechnung nach kommt. Dann musst du reagieren, um das zu bestreiten.


----------



## veronika85 (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

danke für die rasche nachricht. also erstmal abwarten, oder? 
kann ich sonst noch irgendetwas tun? also telefonrechnung kontrollieren und wenn sich rausstellt dass was abgebucht wurde, was dann?


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht. Prinzipiell ist es allerdings immer möglich, gegenüber seinem Telefonanbieter die Rechtmäßigkeit der Drittanbieterforderung zu bestreiten, die Rechnung zurückzubuchen und den unstrittigen Teil sofort manuell zu überweisen.


----------



## veronika85 (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Sonst kann mir nichts schlimmeres passieren?mit unstrittigem Teil meinst du die reguläre handyrechnung,oder? Ansonsten ist das auf diese Weise erledigt?


----------



## Goblin (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



> Sonst kann mir nichts schlimmeres passieren


Dir könnte der Mond auf den Kopf fallen
Nein,Quatsch. Mach was Hippo sagt und alles wird gut


----------



## Hippo (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Richtig. Zusätzlich würde ich eine generelle Drittanbietersperre bei meinem Handyprovider einrichten lassen und die Rechnung immer schön im Auge behalten.
Das Schlimmste was Dir dann noch passieren kann ist daß Dein Drittanbieter einen akuten Anfall von Mahndiarrhoe bekommt.
Erst wenn tatsächlich *wider allen Erwartens* ein echter Mahnbescheid kommen sollte mußt Du aktiv werden und diesem aktiv widersprechen.


----------



## Teleton (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Ganz so einfach wird sich der Mobilfunker sich nicht die Beute abnehmen lassen. Die Drittanbieter treiben die Forderung ja nicht selbst ein sondern haben diese vorab an die Mobilfunker verkauft. 
Bei Streit um Beträge auf Telefonrechnungen ist Schweigen  nicht die richtige Wahl (wegen der Einwendungsfrist des §45i TKG sowie den regelmäßig in den AGB der Mobilfunker enthaltenen Fristen).

Erstmal abwarten, ob überhaupt über die Mobilfunkrechnung abgerechnet wird.


----------



## technofreak (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Richtig. Zusätzlich würde ich eine generelle Drittanbietersperre bei meinem Handyprovider einrichten lassen und die Rechnung immer schön im Auge behalten.


Erstens verweigern einige Mobilfunker Drittanbietersperren und  zweitens sitzen sie am längeren Hebel. Wenn nicht gezahlt wird, wird  der Anschluss   gesperrt.


----------



## Hippo (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Danke für die Berichtigung
Hippo


----------



## Nanni (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

Wenn mir mein Mobilfunkanbieter aus diesem Grund den Anschluss sperren würde, wäre das für mich ein Grund, wegen Vertragsbruch fristlos zu kündigen.
Die Anbieter sollten sich mal überlegen, ob sie es sich leisten können auf diese Weise Kunden zu verlieren. Vielmehr sollten sie sich Gedanken darüber machen, mit wem sie Verträge machen bzw. von wem sie Forderungen aufkaufen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



Nanni schrieb:


> Die Anbieter sollten sich mal überlegen, ob sie es sich leisten können auf diese Weise Kunden zu verlieren.


Die haben Millionen Kunden und auf die paar verprellten kommt es nicht an - das ist Schwund!


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



Reducal schrieb:


> und auf die paar verprellten kommt es nicht an - das ist Schwund!


So ist es leider. Da die Provider sich nicht viel nehmen, können  sie  sich es leisten.
Es gibt nur marginale Unterschiede.


----------



## veronika85 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

hallo ihr lieben, 

anscheinend hat das programm zugriff auf mein email postfach. wannimmer ich eine email jetzt versende ist das logo von moogu dienst mit drauf. des ist echt krass. soll ich mein iphone auf die werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen oder die emailadresse löschen?


----------



## veronika85 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*

vorallem wenn es sich um eine abofalle handelt dann werden die ja immer neue forderungen an mich stellen. anscheinend verlinkt sich das programm mit meiner emailadresse und verlangt dafür gebühren irgendwelchen spam fern zu halten. je nach datenvolumen das ich erhalte werden die dann abrechnen oder wenn ich emails schicke. hab jetzt meine emailadresse gelöscht und eine neue angelegt. 
da muss man sich doch auch wieder irgendwie abmelden können?!!? aber das bieten einem diese netten dienste halt nicht. eine miese abzocke und ein haufen lästiger arbeit.
hab meinem telefonanbieter jetzt auch mal eine email geschrieben. bin bestimmt nicht die erste der sowas passiert ist.


----------



## Karuya (28 Januar 2011)

*moogu-dienst.com; was soll das sein??*

Hallo und guten Morgen. Heute morgen konnte ich in einem meiner zwei Postfächer folgendes entdecken:
___________________________________________________________
Sehr geehrter Kunde, Sehr geehrte Kundin,

wir bedanken uns für die Aktivierung Ihres Postfaches (IP: 95.89.161.44, aktiviert am: )
bei http://moogu-dienst.com/

Sie haben von Ihrem 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht bei uns nicht Gebrauch gemacht deshalb erlauben wir uns Ihnen eine Rechnung in Höhe von 53,78 Euro für die erbrachte Dienstleistung zu stellen.

Im Anhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format auf unserem Briefpapier.
Der Anhang ist virenfrei. Sie benötigen den Adobe Acrobat Reader, um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können. Diesen können Sie hier downloaden:
Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions

Bei Fragen oder Beanstandungen zur Rechnung kontaktieren Sie uns bitte per Email:
[email protected]

Bitte überweisen Sie den oben angegebenen Betrag innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf das unten stehende Konto:
Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung folgende Informationen an:
Ihre Kundennummer: MD-3423316

MSW und Partner LTD
KontoNr: 14933
Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU:

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
IBAN : DE94512308000000014933
BIC: WIREDEMM
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-3423316

Mit Hochachtung

MSW und Partner LTD,
Rechnungsstelle

_________________________________________________________________

Interessant dabei ist: Ich benutze diese eMail Adresse nur noch um Mails von ebay zu bekommen. Das heißt: Ich nutze diese eMail Adresse schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr, um mich irgendwo zu registrieren oder sonstiges. Ich werde dieser "Zahlungsaufforderung" definitiv nicht nachgeben, da ich diese Seite noch nie gesehen habe. Allerdings wäre es interessant zu wissen, was ich da jetzt noch machen soll.

Liebe Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Niclas (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: moogu-dienst.com; was soll das sein??*

Dazu gibt es bereits einen Thread: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/64276-neue-abo-falle.html


Karuya schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre es interessant zu wissen, was ich da jetzt noch machen soll.


Spamfilter entsprechend einstellen


----------



## Goblin (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Um gegen betrügerische Angebote rund um das Thema Handy-Betrug vorgehen zu können haben sich die vier deutschen Mobilfunkdienstleister zu einer Allianz zusammengeschlossen. Erste Pläne sind in diesem Zusammenhang bekannt


Lesen>>>Mobilfunker: Handy-Betrug soll gestoppt werden - WinFuture.de


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Hier neben moogu-dienst.com weitere Seiten des Anbieters:
> 
> 
> tv-werbeagentur.com
> exklusiv-modelagentur.com


Die Firma bzw. deren GF sind auch in der Heimat des GF (Polen) für Abzocke bekannt. 
Mehr darüber weiß Tante Google.


----------



## LocalhoRst (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

@karuya

Hallo,
Ich habe gestern exakt die gleiche Mail bekommen.
Bei mir steht sogar die gleiche IP-Adresse, wie bei dir.
Nur die Kundennr. Unterscheidet sich.
Wenn man die IP-Adresse bei Welcome to RIPE.NET überprüft, sieht man, das diese Kabel Deutschland zugeordnet ist. Dies ist aber gar nicht mein Provider.

Ich werde das ganze einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Goblin (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Dies ist aber gar nicht mein Provider


Selbst wenn,mit der IP kann man gar nichts anfangen
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Ich werde das ganze einfach ignorieren


Gute Idee


----------



## alterschwede (30 Januar 2011)

*Was soll ich jetzt tun?*

Hallo,
ich habe mich eben hier angemeldet weil ich folgendes Problem hab.
Heute bekam ich eine Mail mit der Aufforderung eine Rechnung zu bezahlen.
ich kopier mal den Text der Mail hier rein :


Sehr geehrter Kunde, Sehr geehrte Kundin,

wir bedanken uns für die Aktivierung Ihres Postfaches (IP: xxxxxxxxx, aktiviert am: )
bei Moogu Dienst

Sie haben von Ihrem 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht bei uns nicht Gebrauch gemacht deshalb erlauben wir uns Ihnen eine Rechnung in Höhe von 53,78 Euro für die erbrachte Dienstleistung zu stellen.

Im Anhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format auf unserem Briefpapier.
Der Anhang ist virenfrei. Sie benötigen den Adobe Acrobat Reader, um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können. Diesen können Sie hier downloaden:
Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions

Bei Fragen oder Beanstandungen zur Rechnung kontaktieren Sie uns bitte per Email:
[email protected]

Bitte überweisen Sie den oben angegebenen Betrag innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf das unten stehende Konto:
Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung folgende Informationen an:
Ihre Kundennummer: MD-3491889

MSW und Partner LTD
KontoNr: 14933
Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank


ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern irgendwo was angeklickt geschweige denn akzeptiert zu haben.

Was muß ich jetzt tun? 
mein Wohnort ist Schweden

vielen Dank für einen Hinweis oder Hilfe


----------



## Goblin (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Was muß ich jetzt tun


Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon da. Lesen musste schon selber


----------



## LocalhoRst (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

@alterschwede

Stand bei dir auch die IP 95.89.161.44 oder eine andere?


----------



## alterschwede (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



LocalhoRst schrieb:


> @alterschwede
> 
> Stand bei dir auch die IP 95.89.161.44 oder eine andere?



ja genau, bei mir steht genau die gleiche IP


----------



## LocalhoRst (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Dann ist ja klar, dass die nur einen Standardtext an mehrere Empfänger verschickt haben und in Wirklichkeit, bis auf die Mailadresse, gar keine Daten haben.


----------



## alterschwede (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



LocalhoRst schrieb:


> Dann ist ja klar, dass die nur einen Standardtext an mehrere Empfänger verschickt haben und in Wirklichkeit, bis auf die Mailadresse, gar keine Daten haben.



also nicht drauf reagieren?
was wirst du machen?


----------



## LocalhoRst (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Ich werde nicht reagieren.


----------



## alterschwede (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



LocalhoRst schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht reagieren.



Danke für die Antwort, werd ich dann auch so machen


----------



## nate (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich die letzten Tage appsland und Co herumgeärgert habe - es kamen bei uns insgesamt zwei Rechnungen an, dann hatte ich gestern folgend mail im Postfach:

*Absender:*
Moogu Dienst <[email protected]>
*Empfänger:*

*Betreff:*
Moogu Dienst
*Datum:*
29.01.2011 21:19

​Sehr geehrter Kunde, Sehr geehrte Kundin,

wir bedanken uns für die Aktivierung Ihres Postfaches (IP: 95.89.161.44, aktiviert am: )
bei http://moogu-dienst.com/

Sie haben von Ihrem 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht bei uns nicht Gebrauch gemacht deshalb erlauben wir uns Ihnen eine Rechnung in Höhe von 53,78 Euro für die erbrachte Dienstleistung zu stellen. 

Im Anhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format auf unserem Briefpapier.
Der Anhang ist virenfrei. Sie benötigen den Adobe Acrobat Reader, um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können. Diesen können Sie hier downloaden:
Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions 

Bei Fragen oder Beanstandungen zur Rechnung kontaktieren Sie uns bitte per Email:
[email protected]

Bitte überweisen Sie den oben angegebenen Betrag innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf das unten stehende Konto:
Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung folgende Informationen an:
Ihre Kundennummer: MD-3496331

MSW und Partner LTD
KontoNr: 14933
Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank 

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU: 

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
IBAN : DE94512308000000014933
BIC: WIREDEMM
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-3496331

Mit Hochachtung 

MSW und Partner LTD,
Rechnungsstelle 



MSW und Partner LTD
Arcade Avenue 34 - N3 2JU London
Rechnung
Rechnungsnummer Genutzter Dienst Registrierungsdatum Betrag
MD-3496331 Aktivierungsgebühr 28-11-2010 29,90 Euro
Jahresgebühr 12 x 1,99 euro 23,88 Euro
Zusammen: 53,78 Euro
Laut den AGBs und Ihrer Aktivierung bei Moogu-Dienst erhalten Sie eine Rechnung.
Laut unserer Rechnungsabteilung wurde Ihr Postfach am 28-11-2010 aktiviert.
Die Aktivierung und die Nutzung Ihres Postfaches ist kostenpflichtig
wie Sie AGBs und der Preisliste entnehmen konnten.
Sie haben durch Ihre Aktivierung die Preisliste und die AGBÂ´s akzeptiert.
Wir bitten Sie nun die entstandenen Kosten zu begleichen.
Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag von 53,78 Euro auf das Konto:





Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung folgende Informationen an: MD-3496331
MSW und Partner LTD
KontoNr: 14933
Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank
Innerhalb von 10 Tagen.


MSW und Partner LTD
Company Number: 7095413
Trojan House, Top Floor
London N3 2JU
34 Arcadia Avenue
United Kingdom
www.moogu-dienst.com
[email protected]
Wirecard Bank
KontoNr: DE94512308000000014933
SWIFT/BIC: WELADEDDXXX
HRA REGISTER
No. 7095413

Die beiden vorherigen Rechnungen habe ich kopiert und die Typen wegen versuchten Betruges angezeigt - mit obiger Rechnung werde ich genau so verfahren.

Die Apps-Typen, wie auch moogu haben die gleiche Bank, wie auch den gleichen Firmensitz. Ich kenne diese Leute nicht , habe keine Geräte für Apps und auch nichts heruntergeladen.

Also, langsam habe ich die Faxen wirklich dick.:wall: Ob die wirklich allen Ernstes meinen, ich würde denen mein sauer verdientes Geld in den Rachen schmeißen - die F...frösche !!!

Gruß
nate


----------



## Niclas (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



nate schrieb:


> Also, langsam habe ich die Faxen wirklich dick.


Hast du kein Spamfilter?


----------



## nate (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*

Hallo,

habe auch diese dubiosen Rechnungen erhalten: my appsland und christmas apps - beide Firmen ja angeblich in London.

Gestern erhielt ich folgende Rechnung - wobei für mich gleich augenscheinlich war: gleiche Bank - gleiche Firmenanschrift:


*Absender:*
Moogu Dienst <[email protected]>
*Empfänger:*

*Betreff:*
Moogu Dienst
*Datum:*
29.01.2011 21:19

​Sehr geehrter Kunde, Sehr geehrte Kundin,

wir bedanken uns für die Aktivierung Ihres Postfaches (IP: 95.89.161.44, aktiviert am: )
bei http://moogu-dienst.com/

Sie haben von Ihrem 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht bei uns nicht Gebrauch gemacht deshalb erlauben wir uns Ihnen eine Rechnung in Höhe von 53,78 Euro für die erbrachte Dienstleistung zu stellen. 

Im Anhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format auf unserem Briefpapier.
Der Anhang ist virenfrei. Sie benötigen den Adobe Acrobat Reader, um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können. Diesen können Sie hier downloaden:
Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions 

Bei Fragen oder Beanstandungen zur Rechnung kontaktieren Sie uns bitte per Email:
[email protected]

Bitte überweisen Sie den oben angegebenen Betrag innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf das unten stehende Konto:
Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung folgende Informationen an:
Ihre Kundennummer: MD-3496331

MSW und Partner LTD
KontoNr: 14933
Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank 

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU: 

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
IBAN : DE94512308000000014933
BIC: WIREDEMM
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-3496331

Mit Hochachtung 

MSW und Partner LTD,
Rechnungsstelle 



MSW und Partner LTD
Arcade Avenue 34 - N3 2JU London
Rechnung
Rechnungsnummer Genutzter Dienst Registrierungsdatum Betrag
MD-3496331 Aktivierungsgebühr 28-11-2010 29,90 Euro
Jahresgebühr 12 x 1,99 euro 23,88 Euro
Zusammen: 53,78 Euro
Laut den AGBs und Ihrer Aktivierung bei Moogu-Dienst erhalten Sie eine Rechnung.
Laut unserer Rechnungsabteilung wurde Ihr Postfach am 28-11-2010 aktiviert.
Die Aktivierung und die Nutzung Ihres Postfaches ist kostenpflichtig
wie Sie AGBs und der Preisliste entnehmen konnten.
Sie haben durch Ihre Aktivierung die Preisliste und die AGBÂ´s akzeptiert.
Wir bitten Sie nun die entstandenen Kosten zu begleichen.
Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag von 53,78 Euro auf das Konto:





Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung folgende Informationen an: MD-3496331
MSW und Partner LTD
KontoNr: 14933
Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank
Innerhalb von 10 Tagen.


MSW und Partner LTD
Company Number: 7095413
Trojan House, Top Floor
London N3 2JU
34 Arcadia Avenue
United Kingdom
www.moogu-dienst.com
[email protected]
Wirecard Bank
KontoNr: DE94512308000000014933
SWIFT/BIC: WELADEDDXXX
HRA REGISTER
No. 7095413

Ich muss ja nicht unbedingt betonen, dass ich die Leute nicht kenne und ich nichts geordert, geladen mich angemeldet oder sonst was habe.

In dieser Arcadia Avenue scheint wohl ein ganzes Nest mit Betrügern zu sein  !!!!! bzw. diese Typen haben den ganzen Tag nix anderes zu tun, als sich wieder neue Firmennamen und Rechnungen auszudenken.

Nun ja, wie dem auch sei - jedem Tierchen sein Plesierchen :scherzkeks:.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch mal meine Kontakte spielen lassen, die dort mal in der Avenue vorbeischauen. Bin mal gespannt, was dort ist oder auch nicht :sun:

Gruß
nate


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: TOP-APPS24.com*



nate schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch mal meine Kontakte spielen lassen, die dort mal in der Avenue vorbeischauen. Bin mal gespannt, was dort ist oder auch nicht


Da wird man wohl außer einem Briefkasten nichts finden. Man hört, der Initiator hockt in Polen. 

Tante Google kennt die Moogu-Bande!

Also: Weg mit dem Spam in den Müll!


----------



## Franzihexe (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hey
Ich habe exakt die gleiche Mail erhalten, selbe IP, sogar gleiches Registrierungsdatum (28.11)
Ich hatte von der Seite vorher auch noch nie was gehört und werde mich hüten, da in irgendeiner Weise drauf zu reagieren
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Niclas (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Franzihexe schrieb:


> und werde mich hüten, da in irgendeiner Weise drauf zu reagieren


:dafuer:


----------



## Gypsy71 (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Soll man da auch keinen Widerspruch einlegen?

Hab zwar so den selben Text bekommen, aber eine Änderung gibt es: die IP-Adresse lautet bei mir 92.60.252.18.


----------



## Goblin (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Soll man da auch keinen Widerspruch einlegen?


Warum sollte man einer Spammail widersprechen ? Ist doch völlig Schnuppe welche IP da steht. die IP gehört nach England ? Zufall ??
Wenn man mit einer IP droht sollte es schon die Richtige sein


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

So what?


> 92.60.252.18 	GB 	United Kingdom 					54.0000 	-2.0000 	PacketExchange 	PacketExchange


----------



## Hippo (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Soll man da auch keinen Widerspruch einlegen







http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## technofreak (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Auf Spam reagiert  man nicht. Punkt

( PS: insofern schon: Spamfilter justieren... )


----------



## Tweety70 (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Soll man da auch keinen Widerspruch einlegen?
> 
> Hab zwar so den selben Text bekommen, aber eine Änderung gibt es: die IP-Adresse lautet bei mir 92.60.252.18.


 

Super! Ihr beruhigt mich ungemein. Habe eben auch die allgemein bekannte mail bekommen und bei mir war dann auch die 92er IP.:-D


----------



## franzl_2 (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Hier ging es um die Frage nach der ABO-Falle. Und es ist eben keine der typischen 2-Jahres Abofalle. Genau *das* ändert eben die monatige Kündigungsfrist. Mehr war damit nicht ausgesagt.



Hallo

Komisch, und warum bekomme ich dann Rechnungen zugestellt mit dem Inhalt ???

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag von 58,78 Euro auf das Konto. der betrag errechnet sich aus 12 Monats gebühren...

Aber solange sie meine IP total falsch angeben haben, werde ich mih hüten zu antworten....
Die Mail landen jetzt im Junk-Kasten und da sind sie gut aufgehoben...

Und wie sollte ich mich fristgerecht abmelden, wenn ich mich nicht mal auf deren Seite jemals gewesen bin..

Zudem habe ich den COMPUTERBILD-Abzockschutz installiert plus auch noch WOT Vorsicht Online Fallen für alle Browser installiert der mir sogar etwas besser gefällt, bzw öfters Warnungen meldet...

Ich persöhnlich finde, dass endlich mal jemand was konkretes unternimmt und mal die Strafen auf 100.000 Euro erhöht....bzw die bankkonten sperrt und zur Kasse bittet...

Weil so wie das jetzt funktioniert, die schliesen eine Postkarten-Firma und machen zeitgleich 5 neue auf....

Ich habe vor 7 Jahren von Lebensprognose.de an die gut 20 Drohbriefe erhalten....und war zuerst schon erschrocken...

als ich dann über Google erfahren habe, dass es x Tausende erwischt hat...da war mir schon etwas wohler....

Ich habe daraufhin über eine Verbraucherzentrale einen Vorgfertigten schein ausgefüllt und zurückgesendet, nur die wollten mein Geld haben und liesen nicht locker....
Nach rund 6 Monaten, habe ich ihnen nochmals ganz Höflich mitgeteilt...ich bin bereit sogar den doppelten Preis zu bezahlen, sollte sich ihre Prognose bestätigen.....
Ich sollte 92 Jahre alt werden, damals war ich knappe 60.....mit 87 können sie mich wieder anschreiben....dann gibt es jedes jahr 1 /5.......

Daraufhin kam nie wieder ein Brief....

Würde nie jemand bezahlen, wäre der spuck schon längst vorbei....:wall:

Gruß Franz aus Bozen


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



franzl_2 schrieb:


> Aber solange sie meine IP total falsch angeben haben, werde ich mih hüten zu antworten....


Selbst wenn sie richtig wäre, könnten die  sich die über den Lokus nageln

>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



franzl_2 schrieb:


> Komisch, und warum bekomme ich dann Rechnungen zugestellt mit dem Inhalt ?


Weil man versucht, dich zur zur Zahlung zu bewegen, obwohl es weder die erwähnte Leistung noch einen Vertrag gibt. Sprich - man will dich Betrügen!

Der polnische Anbieter mit englischer Scheinadresse, der für einen in Spanien untergetauchten Sachsen arbeitet, dem sollte niemand etwas überweisen. Doch der deutsche Doofbürger hat seine Hörigkeit nicht verlernt und so prasseln die Überweisungen nur so auf den Konten der angeworbenen Geldwäscher ein. :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Doch der deutsche Doofbürger hat seine Hörigkeit nicht verlernt und so prasseln die Überweisungen nur so auf den Konten der angeworbenen Geldwäscher ein. :wall:


Das hat man ihm ja auch seit ewigen Zeiten eingehämmert und  hämmert es ihm auch weiter ein...

Selbständiges und  selbstbewußtes Denken  war noch nie  eine der hervorragenden 
Eigenschaften der Deutschen


----------



## Peabody (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hallo,

ich habe diese Seite gerade entdeckt, als ich im Netz nach nach Moogu Dienst gesucht hatte. Bei mir hat sich dieser Verein gar nicht erst mit der Seite oder der Rechnung aufgehalten, sondern direkt die Mahnung geschickt. 

Weder bin ich jemals auf dieser Seite gewesen, noch habe ich je eine Rechnung erhalten. Ich werde jetzt erst mal Widerspruch einlegen und wenn die sich quer stellen Anzeige erstatten. Das haben wohl auch einige schon getan, wie ich lesen konnte

Gruß


----------



## Goblin (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Ich werde jetzt erst mal Widerspruch einlegen


Warum,und gegen was und wen ? Man reagiert nicht auf Spam !! PUNKT !!


> und wenn die sich quer stellen  Anzeige erstatten


Gegen eine Fakefirma in England ? Na dann mach mal

Wenn Du gerne schreibselst,mach das hier
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30104/abofallehandwerklegenhtm.aspx


----------



## Peabody (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Vielen Dank für den Link. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall schreiben.

Mit dem Widerspruch und der Anzeige hatte ich im Netz gelesen, bevor ich hier gelandet bin. Das haben wohl einige Leute gemacht, aber gegen eine Fakefirma macht das natürlich wenig Sinn


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Peabody schrieb:


> Da werde ich auf jeden Fall schreiben.


Warum?


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

@ Peabody, an die Halunken sind Schreiben unsinnig. Damit verifiziert man nur, dass die eMailadresse erreichbar ist.

Aber das mit der Anzeige wegen dem Betrugsversuch könnte Sinn machen, insbesondere wenn man die direkt an die PD Hannover (ZKD) richtet. Dort wird das nämlich gesammelt verwurschtelt.


----------



## nate (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

I proudly present :scherzkeks::

die erste Mahnung vom Moogu:

*Absender:*
Moogu Dienst <[email protected]>
*Empfänger:*
"
*Betreff:*
Mahnung - Moogu Dienst
*Datum:*
12.02.2011 17:10

​Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Leider konnten wir bis zum heutigen Datum keinerlei Zahlungen Ihrerseits auf unserem Konto feststellen.
Ihre Zahlung aus der Rechnung Nr MD-3496331 war (14 Tage nach Rechnungsdatum) fällig. 

Mit Ablauf von 14 Tagen ab Fälligkeit geraten Sie in Verzug.
Daher fordern wir Sie nachdrücklich auf, innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage bis zum 18-02-2011,
den Betrag in Höhe von Euro 53,78 an uns zu zahlen.
Aus Verzugsgründen haben Sie den oben genannten Betrag zuzüglich 5,00 Euro Mahngebühren an uns zu zahlen. 

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag von 58,78 Euro auf das Konto:
Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung folgende Informationen an: MD-3496331 

MSW und Partner LTD
KontoNr: 14933
Bankleitzahl: 512 308 00
Bank: Wirecard Bank 


Innerhalb von 7 Tagen. 

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU: 

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
IBAN : DE94512308000000014933
BIC: WIREDEMM
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-3496331 

AGB: Moogu Dienst
Preisliste: Moogu Dienst

Bei Fragen oder Beanstandungen zur Mahnung kontaktieren Sie uns bitte per Email an
[email protected] 

Mit Hochachtung 

Moogu-Dienst
Rechnungsstelle 

Ooch - haben die armen Hasen noch immer kein Geld von mir bekommen :cry::quaengel:
gruß
nate


----------



## franzl_2 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Peabody schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt erst mal Widerspruch einlegen und wenn die sich quer stellen Anzeige erstatten. Das haben wohl auch einige schon getan, wie ich lesen konnte
> 
> Gruß



Hallo

Nur was soll das bringen ? ? ?

Habe ich damals auch gemacht und was ist passiert, ich hatte die dann volle 6 Monate am Hals....

Mit der Moogu Rechnung habe ich jetzt genau das richtige gemacht, ab in den Spam Filter.........

alle neu ankommenden Mails landen jetzt automatisch dort und dort ist viel platz vorhanden, zudem werden sie automatisch gelöscht...

Ich wollte die Mail zurerst an meinen freund weiterleiten, nur dann sehen sie dass ich die Mail Gelesen habe und so verschicken sie weitere Mails...

Dass die Ip nicht stimmt und die Leute nicht mal die Seite besucht haben, das stört sie nicht im geringsten...

Und das die Leute Bezahlen, genau auf sowas warten sie doch und ist leicht verdientes Geld und solange Merkel und co nicht endlich was konkretes dagegen unternehmen, anstatt den normal Bürger immer weniger zu schützen...

Gruß Franz..... (heute bekam ich den 3....Aufruf )


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Mehr als hier passiert nicht >>> Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki

Allerdings ist mittlerweile ein vermehrtes Androhen des Erscheinens der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation beobachtet worden.
Fälle des Teerens und Federns konnten hingegen noch nicht bestätigt werden


----------



## Peabody (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hallo!

Also richtig witzig finde ich das nicht. 

Und ignorieren hilft auch nicht. Jetzt drohen sie mir mit einer Strafanzeige, wenn ich nicht bezahle. Allerdings ist der Absender diesmal ein anderer.

Mir ist das irgendwie unbegreiflich. Bis zu dieser ersten Mahnung hatte ich von diesem Laden noch niemals gehört, geschweige dann, dass ich auf der Seite war.


----------



## Goblin (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Und ignorieren hilft auch nicht


Noch nie musste jemand zahlen oder ist in den Knast gekommen,weil er auf Spam nicht reagiert hat. Klopp den Dreck in die Tonne und jut is


----------



## Peabody (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



franzl_2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nur was soll das bringen ? ? ?
> 
> ...



Also du meinst ich kann das immer noch getrost ignorieren?


----------



## Goblin (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Man reagiert nicht auf Spam !! Schluss,aus,fertig


----------



## Peabody (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Ich weiß das auch und im Spam Ordner ist sie schon, aber ich fühle mich bei so einem Schei... einfach unwohl.

Doch zahlen werde ich ganz sicher nicht.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:57:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:56:15 ----------




Goblin schrieb:


> Man reagiert nicht auf Spam !! Schluss,aus,fertig



Ok. Kapiert :-D


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Peabody schrieb:


> Also du meinst ich kann das immer noch getrost ignorieren?



Ja meinst wir hier im Forum lesen solche Mails zum ersten Mal?
Seit Jahren gibts solche Mails von wechselnden Absendern zu eben wechselnden hm - "unkoscheren Einkommensgenerierungsseiten" ...
Wenn Dir einer mit schon einigen Beiträgen am Buckel (wobei Goblin und ich noch eher zu den Anfängern im Verhältnis zu manchen alten Hasen mit vier- und fünfstelligen Beitragszahlen hier zählen) einen Rat gibt kannst Du doch eher davon ausgehen daß der nicht zu den Opfern sondern doch wohl eher zu den Helfern zählt. Und denen liegt nichts daran einen gegen die Wand laufen zu lassen.
Nur ein paar Nerven mußt Du trotzdem selbst aufbringen, das kann Dir niemand abnehmen.


----------



## Peabody (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Guten Morgen

Danke schön. Ich bin auch einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass einem hier geholfen werden kann, deswegen habe ich mich ja auch angemeldet. 

Ich wollte nur ganz sicher gehen. 

Und die Nerven behalte ich auch irgendwie in dieser Sache. 

Eingen schönen Tag


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Wenn ein Köter auf der Strasse kläfft: gehst du weiter oder versuchst du ihn zu beruhigen?

Ich gehe immer weiter...


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Peabody schrieb:


> Also richtig witzig finde ich das nicht.


Das musst du aber im Umgang mit den Nutzlossabblern lernen - Humor zeigen!


Peabody schrieb:


> Und ignorieren hilft auch nicht. Jetzt drohen sie mir mit einer Strafanzeige, wenn ich nicht bezahle. Allerdings ist der Absender diesmal ein anderer.


Und die werden dir auch noch mit dem bundeskanzlerischen Zentralvollstrecker drohen, oder dem päpstlichen Femegericht! Was solls? Ab in den Müll mit dem Dreck! 


Peabody schrieb:


> Mir ist das irgendwie unbegreiflich. Bis zu dieser ersten Mahnung hatte ich von diesem Laden noch niemals gehört, geschweige dann, dass ich auf der Seite war.


Das geht wohl Tausenden und Abertausenden Usern ebenso! Lass dich nicht von diesen Spacken vera****en! Das ist Spamdreck, weiter nichts!


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ! Das ist Spamdreck, weiter nichts!


Ist die low-level Version der Abofallenabzocke.  Gar nicht erst den mit Kosten 
verbundenen Aufwand mit Fallenstellen   betreiben, sondern direkt an geklaute 
Adressen schwachsinnigen Mahndrohmüll schicken.

Auch in  anderen Foren wird darüber berichtet.


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...  Gar nicht erst den mit Kosten
> verbundenen Aufwand mit Fallenstellen   betreiben, sondern direkt an geklaute
> Adressen schwachsinnigen Mahndrohmüll schicken...



Die Personalkosten werden halt überall höher :-(
Die Mahnpupser haben sich nur das Outsourcen des Personals gespart und gleich die ganze Vorstufe eingedampft


----------



## nate (26 Februar 2011)

*voll unverschämte Mahnung*

Hi,

habe gedacht, dass mit dem Moogu Dienst hätte sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt. Jetzt werden die aber ganz schön unverschämt. Ich erhielt jetzt die nachfolgende email:


> *Absender:*
> Email DirectBox <[email protected]>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goblin (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Der Inhalt Ihres Rechner wird als Beweismittel
> sichergestellt und es wird ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Sie eingleitet.
> Ihre gesendeten E-mails wurden bei uns zwischengespeichert somit können wir
> ohne Probleme nachweisen das Sie Ihr Postfach benutzt haben.
> ...


So so,man speichert also zwischen. Der erste April is doch erst in ein paar Wochen
:auslach:



> Am 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die  Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten,


Guten Morgen 

Mal eine blöde Frage. Welchen Dienst bietet dieser Moogu Blödsinn eigentlich an ?? Wofür soll man zahlen ?


----------



## nate (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hi,

wir sollen ein kostenpflichtiges Postfach bei denen eingerichtet haben. Lol sag ich da nur noch. Für einen Dienst bezahlen, den man zigfach im Netz umsonst bekommt.

Irgendwie haben die wirklich den Schuß noch nicht gehört :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Goblin schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage. Welchen Dienst bietet dieser Moogu Blödsinn eigentlich an ?? Wofür soll man zahlen ?


Nochmal, das sind frei erfundene  Phantasieforderungen


----------



## Goblin (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Für einen Dienst bezahlen, den


man nicht einmal nutzen kann,weil es ihn gar nicht gibt


----------



## Tom67 (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hallo, 

hatte heute ebenso eine Mail im Mailfach und hatte bisher ebenfalls zwei Rechnungen von irgendeiner xxx24.porno-seite und einer anderen Firma, von der ich bis dato noch nie etwas gehört habe, erhalten. Dies ist also die dritte Mail, wobei mir auffällt, dass immer wieder die Wiredcard-Bank als kontoführendes Institut sowie eine Adresse in London angegeben wird. Ich habe bereits nach Erhalt der ersten Mail Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet und ihnen den kompletten Inhalt, was aber noch viel wichtiger ist, den kompletten Quelltext zugesandt. Wenn Ihr also ebenfalls Anzeige erstatten wollt, unbedingt die Mails sichern (nicht im Spamfach belassen sondern einen gesonderten Ordner anlegen), den Quelltext kopieren und an die zuständige Ermittlungsbehörde schicken. Anhand dieses Quelltextes läßt sich nämlich die IP-Adresse des Absenders ermitteln, was die Strafverfolgung sehr erleichtert.
Hier aber noch einmal meine Mahnung, in der mir schon mit Strafverfolgung gedroht wird. Na mal sehen, welche Ermittlungsbehörde schneller reagiert.


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

da bis heute immer noch KEIN Zahlungseingang von Ihnen erfolgt ist, möchten wir Sie nochmals ausdrücklich daran erinnern, Ihren Zahlungsrückstand auszugleichen. Allein somit können Sie sämtlichen gerichtlichen Konsequenzen und Bonitätsverschlechterungen aus dem Weg gehen! 

Die Strafanzeige wird am 07.03.2011 von uns in Auftrag gegeben. 

Wir haben Ihnen in den letzten Monat mehrmalig die Chance gegeben, die offene Forderung zu begleichen!
Eine spätere Bezahlung ist NICHT mehr möglich! 

Ebenfalls können wir auch KEINE Ratenzahlungen mehr mit Ihnen vereinbaren! 

Wir möchten Ihnen zusätzlich vorab mitteilen, dass Ihr Rechner unter
der IP-Adresse 78.53.10.XX erfasst wurde. sie haben sich nachweislich unter Angabe Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] für die kostenpflichtige Moogu-Dienst Postfach von
http://www.moogu-dienst.com angemeldet. Dabei haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Preisliste akzeptiert. 

Dabei wurde ein unikater Verifizierungs-/ Aktivierungslink angeklickt Sie haben
nachweislich Ihr Postfach durch abrufen mehrere E-Mails
und die Anmeldung somit nachweislich über Ihre E-Mailadresse ausgelöst.
Der Inhalt Ihres Rechner wird als Beweismittel
sichergestellt und es wird ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Sie eingleitet.
Ihre gesendeten E-mails wurden bei uns zwischengespeichert somit können wir
ohne Probleme nachweisen das Sie Ihr Postfach benutzt haben.


Am 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten,
so dass anhand der IP-Adresse, die für die Anmeldung http://www.moogu-dienst.com verwendet wurde,
nachvollzogen werden kann, über welchen Computer und Anschlussinhaber die Anmeldung auf
http://www.moogu-dienst.com getätigt wurde. 

Die Strafanzeige und die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme wird Ihnen in den nächsten
Tagen schriftlich zugestellt.

Sollte sich dieses Schreiben mit Ihrer Zahlung überschnitten haben bitten wir Sie
Dieses als Gegenstandslos anzusehen.

Bitte zahlen Sie 63,78,- Euro (inkl. 10,- Euro Mahnkosten) auf folgendes Konto: 

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
Kontonummer: 14933
BLZ: 51230800
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-20211590

Achtung:
Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt MD-20211590 an. 

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU: 

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
IBAN : DE94512308000000014933
BIC: WIREDEMM
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-20211590 

Vielen Dank
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MSW UND PARTNER LTD


----------



## Goblin (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> ....von der ich bis dato noch nie etwas gehört habe, erhalten


Es geht allen so. Man weiss nicht einmal wofür man überhaupt zahlen soll

Die Bereiber müssen sich nicht einmal mehr die Mühe machen die Opfer über eine Webseite in die Falle zu locken. Der Absender des Mahnspammülls nutzt wohl irgendwo geklaute Mailadressen und verschickt wahllos Mahnungen. Wie prktisch


> Na mal sehen, welche Ermittlungsbehörde schneller reagiert


Ich würd sagen keine von beiden


----------



## chrizzzi94 (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Also bi nauch eines dieser Opfer..

Gab vor knapp 2 Jahren schon einmal so einen Fall und bei diesem hier find ich es recht lustig, dass Tom67 und ich angeblich die selbe IP benutzt haben sollen 

Damals is es auch einfach mit warten irgend wann weg geblieben, also hier dann auch einfach mal warten...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Justier deinen Spamfilter, dann bleibst du von dem Müll verschont.


----------



## JuleG (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Tom67 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo Ihr lieben,
genau die gleiche Mail hab ich auch bekommen... Ich mach wie immer NIX, außer voller Spannung warten was noch kommt...


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



JuleG schrieb:


> ... Ich mach wie immer NIX...



Doch - hier berichten was weiter passiert


----------



## JuleG (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Hippo schrieb:


> Doch - hier berichten was weiter passiert


 
:scherzkeks: Na das versteht sich doch von selbst... Bis bald dann...


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied zu den klassischen Abofallen  der vergangenen fünf Jahre. 
Zielgruppe waren/sind   User,  die auf irgendeine Weise auf angeblich kostenlose  Seiten gelockt
 wurden/werden und damit  verunsichert wurden/werden, weil sie ja tatsächlich auf einer 
Abofallenseite waren, dass sie unsicher waren/sind, ob sie bezahlen müßten oder nicht.
( Natürlich nicht was  aber in fünf Jahren zigtausendfach in die Gehirne eingebleut werden  mußte ) 

Diese Weiden sind aber praktisch komplett abgegrast , was man am Ausbleiben der Meldungen
zu dieser Abzockform sehen kann. Was noch kommt sind "Altmeldungen"

Hier werden aber mit Hilfe geklauter Adressen User mit Mahndrohmüll übelster Sorte  überfallen,
 die noch nie damit in Berührung gekommen sind und daher verwirrt sind und die auch keine 
Spamfilter installiert haben weder im Mailprogramm noch im Kopf ( brain 1.0 )

Dass unaufgeforderte Mail unbekannter Herkunft grundsätzlich Spam ist und in die Tonne gehört,
das gehört allerdings zu den Grundvoraussetzungen, um im WWW ohne Schaden zu überleben
und da hapert es bei vielen heftig.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



technofreak schrieb:


> Dass unaufgeforderte Mail unbekannter Herkunft grundsätzlich Spam ist und in die Tonne gehört,
> das gehört allerdings zu den Grundvoraussetzungen, um im WWW ohne Schaden zu überleben
> und da hapert es bei vielen heftig.


Insofern gehört das nicht in die  Rubrik Abofallen. 
 Es ist schlicht schwachsinniger  Spam   mit bescheuertem   Textinhalt  bestehend  
aus unsinnigen und haltlosen  Forderungen.

Ausführlicher braucht man  das nicht zu erklären. Bin mal gespannt,  wann der erste 
wieder mit Widerspruchseinschreibeempfehlungen auftaucht


----------



## Ralle10 (2 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Ich hatte Gestern den schönen Abzockerbrief im Postfach. Habe diesen gleich an die Staatsanwaldtschaft Hannover weitergeleitet, die sind Federführend bei
Comuterbetrug in Deutschland. Ich will doch mal sehen wer schneller ist. Warte auf den Mahnbescheid mein Anwalt steht schon in den Startlöchern.
Gruß Ralle 10


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Ralle10 schrieb:


> Habe diesen gleich an die Staatsanwaldtschaft Hannover weitergeleitet, die sind Federführend bei


Mit ladungsfähiger Adresse der Abzocker?  Poste  die doch mal


----------



## Hippo (2 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Ralle10 schrieb:


> ... Warte auf den Mahnbescheid mein Anwalt steht schon in den Startlöchern.



und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...
 und er wartet ...
 und er wartet ...
 und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...
 und er wartet ...
 und er wartet ...
 und er wartet ...
und er wartet ...

Lies mal ein paar Postings zu dem Thema ...


----------



## Goblin (2 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Warum schenkt ihr einer Spammail soviel Aufmerksamkeit ? Den Dienst oder die Dienstleistung die man angeblich in Anspruch genommen haben soll gibt es nicht. Die Vorderung ist frei aus der Luft gegriffen und Rechtlich absolut unhaltbar. Man verschickt hier einfach an irgendwo geklaute Mailadressen wahllos Mahnungen und hofft das schön gezahlt wird

Löscht den Dreckspam und gut ist. Auf keinen Fall auf solche Mails antworten,denn damit zeigt ihr dem Absender dass es eure Mailadresse gibt. Dann kommt immer noch mehr davon

Mahnbescheid ?? Wie lange willste denn warten ?


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Ralle10 schrieb:


> Staatsanwaldtschaft Hannover weitergeleitet, die sind Federführend bei Comuterbetrug in Deutschland


Das ist ja wohl ein ziemlich sinnfreies Gerücht. Du meinst sicherlich, dass die StA Hannover das mit dem Mogu-Dienst und das hinsichtlich der anderen aufgeschlagenen Apps-Zocken macht, weil dort zwei Typen wohnen, die ihre Namen für die Kontoeröffnungen und die Rechnungsadressen zur Verfügung gestellt hatten. Interessanter Weise erhielten die selben Leute Rechnungen für Mogu-Dienst und für Top-Apps24. Und genau deshalb muss das Hanno machen, auch wenn der Mogu-Dienst sich einer polnischen Adresse bedient.


----------



## nixisfix (2 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*



nate schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gedacht, dass mit dem Moogu Dienst hätte sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt. Jetzt werden die aber ganz schön unverschämt. Ich erhielt jetzt die nachfolgende email:


 
genau dasselbe habe ich auch erhalten, nachdem ich das erste Schreiben ignoriert habe:roll: 

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

da bis heute immer noch KEIN Zahlungseingang von Ihnen erfolgt ist, möchten wir Sie nochmals ausdrücklich daran erinnern, Ihren Zahlungsrückstand auszugleichen. Allein somit können Sie sämtlichen gerichtlichen Konsequenzen und Bonitätsverschlechterungen aus dem Weg gehen! 

Die Strafanzeige wird am 07.03.2011 von uns in Auftrag gegeben. 

Wir haben Ihnen in den letzten Monat mehrmalig die Chance gegeben, die offene Forderung zu begleichen!
Eine spätere Bezahlung ist NICHT mehr möglich! 

Ebenfalls können wir auch KEINE Ratenzahlungen mehr mit Ihnen vereinbaren! 

Wir möchten Ihnen zusätzlich vorab mitteilen, dass Ihr Rechner unter
der IP-Adresse 78.53.10.XX erfasst wurde. sie haben sich nachweislich unter Angabe Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] für die kostenpflichtige Moogu-Dienst Postfach von
Email Directbox angemeldet. Dabei haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Preisliste akzeptiert. 

Dabei wurde ein unikater Verifizierungs-/ Aktivierungslink angeklickt Sie haben
nachweislich Ihr Postfach durch abrufen mehrere E-Mails
und die Anmeldung somit nachweislich über Ihre E-Mailadresse ausgelöst.
Der Inhalt Ihres Rechner wird als Beweismittel
sichergestellt und es wird ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Sie eingleitet.
Ihre gesendeten E-mails wurden bei uns zwischengespeichert somit können wir
ohne Probleme nachweisen das Sie Ihr Postfach benutzt haben.


Am 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten,
so dass anhand der IP-Adresse, die für die Anmeldung Email Directbox verwendet wurde,
nachvollzogen werden kann, über welchen Computer und Anschlussinhaber die Anmeldung auf
Email Directbox getätigt wurde. 

Die Strafanzeige und die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme wird Ihnen in den nächsten
Tagen schriftlich zugestellt.

Sollte sich dieses Schreiben mit Ihrer Zahlung überschnitten haben bitten wir Sie
Dieses als Gegenstandslos anzusehen.

Bitte zahlen Sie 63,78,- Euro (inkl. 10,- Euro Mahnkosten) auf folgendes Konto: 

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
Kontonummer: 14933
BLZ: 51230800
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-20524835

Achtung:
Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt MD-20524835 an. 

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU: 

Inhaber: MSW UND PARTNER LTD
IBAN : DE94512308000000014933
BIC: WIREDEMM
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: MD-20524835 

Vielen Dank
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MSW UND PARTNER LTD 

und ich werde es weiter ignorieren, denn ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst, aber ich muss zugeben ich hab mich heute schon geschreckt, als ich das Mail erhielt.
Daher habe ich mich heute gleich in diesem Forum schlau gemacht.
Werde aber auch nochmal mit meinem PC-Fachmann darüber sprechen.

Lg
nixisfix


----------



## Goblin (2 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Leute es bringt nichts wenn ihr hier ständig euren Mahnspammüll hier rein kopiert. Es ist alles schon bekannt. Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind Spam und gehören ungelesen gelöscht
Editier mal Deine Mailadresse,die kann sonst jeder hier sehen :-o


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



nixisfix schrieb:


> Werde aber auch nochmal mit meinem PC-Fachmann darüber sprechen.


Tu das und lass dir  von ihm einen  Spamfilter einrichten  und erklären wie man damit umgeht


----------



## nich-mit-mir (3 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*



nixisfix schrieb:


> *Am 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten,* so dass anhand der IP-Adresse........



Da war doch was...... ach ja, die wurde doch letztes Jahr war es glaube ich höchstrichterlich gekippt


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> .. ach ja, die wurde doch letztes Jahr war es glaube ich höchstrichterlich gekippt


Ob die gekippt wurde oder nicht war und ist für die Forderungen von  Abofallenabzockern
 und deren Trittbrettfahrern so bedeutungslos  wie die Fallrichtung vom Sack Reis in China 
>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Kiana (3 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hallo, Tom67 und misfix,
ich habe heute morgen, 03.03.2011, exakt dieselbe E-Mail mit gleicher Fristsetzung der Strafanzeige (07.03.2011) bekommen. Zuvor im Abstand von 14 Tagen 2 verschiedene Rechnungen (11.01. und 24.01.), anschliessend eine Mahnung mit, selbstredend gestiegenen Gesamtgebühren. Beiden Rechnungen, wie auch der Mahnung, hatte ich sofort schriftlich widersprochen, die Löschung meiner E-Mail-Adresse gefordert und mit strafrechtlicher Verfolgung gedroht. Parallel hatte ich jeweils nach Eingang der Rechnungen die Wirecard Bank unter Angabe der Kontodaten und des Kontoinhabers dahingehend informiert, dass offensichtlich benanntes Konto mit illegalen Berägen gefüllt wird, gebeten, dass dieser Vorgang der Rechtsabteilung der Bank vorgelegt wird mit der Prüfung der fristlosen Kündigung bzw. strafrechtlichen Verfolgung. Ich hatte beide Male dieselbe, völling zusammenhanglose Antwort, aus Textbausteinen zusammengesetzt, bekommen und dann die Geschichte aus Zeitgründen ad Acta gelegt.
Ich werde weitere Schreiben und Drohungen ignorieren und hoffe, dass nicht zu viele andere Betroffene darauf hineinfallen.
Rechtlich haben diese "Moogus" keinerlei Handhabe.
Der nun angedrohten Strafverfolgung sehe ich mit Gelassenheit entgegen und ich schlage vor, dass wir uns nach Ablauf der Frist 067.03.2011 verständigen, ´was aus der Drohung geworden ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Imformier dich mal  was ein Spamfilter ist. 

Gibt es für Mailprogramme  und das Gehirn ( brain 1.0 )


----------



## Kiana (3 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Das ist mir wohlbekannt, wir haben in unserer Firma ausgezeichnete Teile, aber keiner ist nun mal 100%.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Unaufgeforderte  Email von unbekannten Absendern ist Spam und gehört  sofort und ohne  jede weitere Diskussion in die Mülltonne. 

Wer so etwas auch nur ansatzweise ernst nimmt, dessen Spamfilter brain 1.0 funktioniert nicht.

Wenn du schon hier postest, dann  lies  bitte  *vorher* was schon bisher dazu geschrieben wurde 

PS: Wenn dich ein Penner auf der Strasse um Geld  anbaggert, nimmts du das auch ernst? 
Was anderes ist das nicht


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> nixisfix schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Am 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten,* so dass anhand der IP-Adresse........
> ...


[ir]
Trotzdem ist es mir ja erlaubt, damit zu drohen um Angst zu verbreiten. Klagen kann ich ja eh nicht, da es nichts zu Klagen gibt. Also drohe ich mit allen Mitteln, damit genug dünnhäutige Internetuser schnell zahlen und mich Reich machen
....Hmmm mal sehen wenn ich nun mit der Verdammnis drohe, wielleicht zahlen dann auch vermehrt die Katholiken....[/ir]


----------



## Heiko (3 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Da war doch was...... ach ja, die wurde doch letztes Jahr war es glaube ich höchstrichterlich gekippt


Ja, ist ziemlich genau ein Jahr her und die Legislative schläft immer noch.


----------



## knuddeltier (3 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Das ist ja putzig, da haben wir alle die selbe IP Adresse. 

Bei mir ist heute auch so eine Strafandrohnung gelandet, nachdem ich diverse Rechnungen für Pornoseite für Smartphonenutzer (hab gar keines) und irgend welche kostenpflichtige Emailfächer ( gibt es in Internet dutzendweise kostenlos). 

Werde aber, nachdem ich hier im Forum gelandet bin die Email in einem extra Ordner speichern damit man die Quelle nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



knuddeltier schrieb:


> Werde aber,.... bin die Email in einem extra Ordner speichern damit man die Quelle nachvollziehen kann.


Der Ordner  heißt  Spam


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



knuddeltier schrieb:


> ...damit man die Quelle nachvollziehen kann.


Poste doch mal den Header, damit wir dir zeigen können, was nicht nachvollziehbar ist!


----------



## Juli88 (4 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*

Du brauchst dich überhaupt nicht fürchten, denn die gleiche Mail habe ich auch bekommen. Die erste Rechnung kam von apps.24 , das war am 24.01.11. Am 18.02.11 kam dann eine Mail von xxx ich soll mein Konto aktievieren,habe ich nicht gemacht. Aslo ich habe noch eine Mail an diese Fa. geschickt ging immer hin und her.
Jeden falls ist apps. 24 xxx und moogu-dienst .com ein -Verein oder auch Firma-
jedenfalls sehr dubios.

Die Anschrift:
xxxx

Mail [email protected] xxx
An Deiner Stelle würde ich abwarten und die kommen lassen. Wenn die sich wieder bei mir melden werden die sich wundern.
Juli88


----------



## Goblin (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Aslo ich habe noch eine Mail an diese Fa. geschickt ging...


Dir ist schon klar dass am anderen Ende ein Mailroboter steckt der Deine Mails "beantwortet" ? 
Man antwortet nicht auf Spam !


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

[tibetanische Gebetsmühle on ]
* Unaufgeforderte Mails von unbekannten Adressen sind Spam! *
[tibetanische Gebetsmühle off ]

Spamfilter im Mailprogramm oder falls vorhanden   brain 1.0   befördern  solchen Müll  
ungelesen in den Ordner Spam...


----------



## Juli88 (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

ja ist mir vollkommen klar


----------



## Juli88 (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Sie haben ja Recht, bei mir landet auch alles im Papierkorb.  moogu ist eine Ausnahme


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Juli88 schrieb:


> moogu ist eine Ausnahme


Warum?


----------



## Juli88 (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Angefangen hat alles mit einer Rechnung  vom 24.01.11 über 96,00 Euro von der Fa. Apps WorldLtd. Handy Apps Tuning. 
Denen habe ich eine Mail geschickt. Dann war Ruhe.
Nun bekam ich aber eine Rechnung am 07.02.11 von moogu , daß ich mich am 28.11.10 dort registriert habe. Meine Antwort: - Vor einigen Tagen bekam ich eine Rechnung der Fa.Apps World Ltd.Handy Apps Tuning, merkwürdig diese Firma hat dieselbe Anschrift wie Ihre.-
Am 18.02.11 dann eine Aufforderung -ich muß mein Konto aktievieren-
von xxxx- mit dem Hinweis falls ich mich nicht angemeldet habe sollte ich mich melden und das Konto wird gelöscht. Es kam auch eine Antwort - wir werden das Konto gleich löschen.
Am 02.03.11 kam dann diese Androhung mit der Strafverfolgung.
Dazu meine Antwort -Sehr geehrte Herren,was fällt Ihnen eigentlich ein,mir zu drohen, Sie sind nicht ganz bei Trost u.s.w.
Also diese ganze Sache stinkt zum Himmel.
Dieser Moogu Dienst xxx...... hat sich bis heute nicht gemeldet.
Ich bin ja gespannt wie die Sache weiter geht.
Juli88


----------



## Goblin (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Dazu meine Antwort -Sehr geehrte Herren,was fällt Ihnen eigentlich ein,mir zu drohen, Sie sind nicht ganz bei Trost u.s.w.


Das interessiert den Mailroboter nicht die Bohne


> Ich bin ja gespannt wie die Sache weiter geht


So >>>>>>> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


Ich zitiere mich mal selber


> Warum schenkt ihr einer Spammail soviel Aufmerksamkeit ? Den Dienst oder die Dienstleistung die man angeblich in Anspruch genommen haben soll gibt es nicht. Die Vorderung ist frei aus der Luft gegriffen und Rechtlich absolut unhaltbar. Man verschickt hier einfach an irgendwo geklaute Mailadressen wahllos Mahnungen und hofft das schön gezahlt wird


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*



Juli88 schrieb:


> Jeden falls ist apps. 24 xxx und moogu-dienst .com ein -Verein oder auch Firma-


Für  diese Behauptung gibt es keinen  nachvollziehbaren Beweis.


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2011)

*AW: voll unverschämte Mahnung*



technofreak schrieb:


> Für  diese Behauptung gibt es keinen  nachvollziehbaren Beweis.


Oh doch, siehe > HIER <! Jedenfalls weiß die sachbearbeitende Polizei in Hanno davon.


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Muß das sein?

Ist für die Betroffenen völlig irrelevant, was vom Spamfilter abgeschossen wird,


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor neuer Spam-Welle
> 
> In den letzten Wochen haben viele Verbraucher ungewöhnliche Email-Post erhalten. Zwischen 39 und 96 Euro sollen für einen Zugang zu Seiten wie top-apps24.com, xXx Adult Ltd. oder moogu-dienst.com bezahlt werden.


Quelle: VZ Hessen


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Mooguverarsche schrieb:


> Die Strafanzeige wird am 07.03.2011 von uns in Auftrag gegeben.


Die Staatsanwaltschaften bekommen an heutigen Rosenmontag einiges zu tun :scherzkeks:


----------



## jupp11 (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

[noparse]anwalt-blog.com/abofalle/neue-abofalle-der-msw-und-partner-ltd-moogu-dienst[/noparse]


> Grundsätzlich gilt auch hier: Musterbrief für Widerruf nutzen, danach alles außergerichtliche ignorieren.


Manche Anwälte sollten auch den Stecker ziehen. Selbst  hier drehen   sie die  
x-te tibetanische Gebetsmühlenrolle.
Solche "Informationen" sind   irreführend  und verantwortungslos. 

PS: Wohin soll das Schreiben denn überhaupt gehen? An das Postfach in  UK
oder an die GmbH auf den Seychellen?


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Quelle: VZ Hessen


Korrekterweise nennt   die Verbraucherzentrale das Kind beim richtigen Namen 


> Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor neuer *Spam*-Welle
> ...
> Betroffenen kann man derzeit nur raten, sich nicht
> einschüchtern zu lassen und keinesfalls ungeprüft zu zahlen.


Warum bei Spam noch Raum für Zweifel gelassen wird, entzieht sich mir allerdings 


> *Vieles spricht dafür*, dass hier wieder einmal versucht wird, von arglosen Opfern
> Geld einzusammeln – für nichts.


----------



## jupp11 (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



technofreak schrieb:


> Warum bei Spam noch Raum für Zweifel gelassen wird, entzieht sich mir allerdings


Man kann nie wissen  :bandit
>> Warum fällt der Mond nicht auf die Erde?

Vielleicht fällt er ja doch mal auf die Erde


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Naja, der Begriff Spam steht ursprünglich ja für unverlangte Werbung





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Als *Spam* oder *Junk* (englisch für ‚Abfall‘ oder ‚Plunder‘) werden  unerwünschte, in der Regel auf elektronischem Weg übertragene  Nachrichten bezeichnet, die dem Empfänger unverlangt zugestellt werden  und häufig werbenden Inhalt haben.


 Dass auch Rechnungen und Mahnungen dazu gezählt werden können, wissen die meisten Empfänger nicht. Der Schrecken sitzt da viel zu tief bei vielen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Naja, der Begriff Spam steht ursprünglich ja für unverlangte Werbung Dass auch Rechnungen und Mahnungen dazu gezählt werden können, wissen die meisten Empfänger nicht.





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Als Spam oder Junk (englisch für ‚Abfall‘ oder ‚Plunder‘) werden unerwünschte, in der Regel auf elektronischem Weg übertragene *Nachrichten *bezeichnet, die dem Empfänger unverlangt zugestellt werden


Da steht eindeutig *Nachrichten* und erst im Nachsatz:


> und *häufig *werbenden Inhalt haben.


Auch Geldwäscheranwerbung  und ironischerweise echte  *Mugu*abzockerei kommt nahezu ausschließlich per Spam.

Wer sich  darüber nicht informiert oder zu faul ist sich zu informieren, sollte wirklich besser
 den Stecker ziehen.

Das WWW ist *keine* Spielwiese oder Kinderspielplatz, auch wenn das pausenlos 
suggeriert wird.
brain  1.0 ist Grundvoraussetzung   um einigermaßen gefahrlos zu surfen


----------



## Juliandra (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

N'Abend zusammen! :-D

Ich habe heute auch meine allererste Spam-Abo-Fallen-Drohmail meines Lebens erhalten. Und das nach ca. 20 Jahren Internetnutzung! 

Aber ich bin echt User 2. Klasse. :unzufrieden:
Ich hab nie eine Rechnung bekommen, nie eine Mahnung... nur gleich die Strafverfolgungsandrohung. *schnüff* Nichtmal ne olle Rechnung oder popelige Mahnung bin ich denen wert! 

Und wem ich nichtmal die paar bits und bytes für ne ordentliche Mahnung wert bin, dem antworte ich nicht und dem zahle ich nichts und den zeig ich nicht an und rein gar nichts! Jawollja! *trotzig mit dem Fuß aufstampt*

:scherzkeks:

Aber ich bin schon neugierig, was da jetzt noch so folgt :sun:

Aber so als User 2. Klasse wird da vermutlich nichts mehr nachkommen. Immer auf die Kleinen *seufz*

:scherzkeks:


----------



## Goblin (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Aber ich bin schon neugierig, was da jetzt noch so folgt


Das wird folgen >>>>>> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


Stell Dein Spamfilter entsprechend ein. Dann ist der Spuk vorbei


----------



## Juliandra (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hey goblin!

Dann ist der ursprüngliche Erfinder der Superlativen des Kalletaler Dreiecks das hiesige Teppichhaus Mustafa :sun: Räumungsverkauf, letzer Räumungsverkauf, allerletzter Räumungsverkauf... und das seit etwa 30 Jahren oder so *grins*

Ich bin da nicht so schnell zu schocken. Ich hab meine Ausbildung bei einer Auskunftei mit (seriösem!) Inkassobüro gemacht und finde sowas eher amüsant. 

Normalerweise funktioniert der Spam-Filter in meinem Kopf recht gut. Nur heute bin ich aus versehen bei gmx in der Zeile verrutscht (sch.... Touchpad am Laptop) und war in der Mail drinnen und dann war ich neugierig und da hilft ja Tante google weiter. 

Aber interessant fänd ich es schon, was sie mir so androhen... *schmunzel* Denn isch abäää gar gainäää Tochtääär und main Audo können sie haben. Oder war das umgekehrt?? 

Ich nehms mit Humor und gehe schlicht davon aus, daß da nix mehr kommt.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Mittlerweile wurde auch das Androhen des Erscheinens der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation beobachtet.
Berichte über das Teeren und Federns des Schuldners konnten noch nicht bestätugt werden ...

Kompliment - Du hast eine herzerfrischend lockere Art mit dem Müll umzugehen.
Da wärs doch glatt gut wenn Du uns hier erhalten bliebest


----------



## nate (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Ich habe heute auch meine allererste Spam-Abo-Fallen-Drohmail meines Lebens erhalten. Und das nach ca. 20 Jahren Internetnutzung!
> 
> Aber ich bin echt User 2. Klasse. :unzufrieden:
> Ich hab nie eine Rechnung bekommen, nie eine Mahnung... nur gleich die Strafverfolgungsandrohung. *schnüff* Nichtmal ne olle Rechnung oder popelige Mahnung bin ich denen wert!
> ...


 

Armes Hasi - gleich die Strafverfolgung. Da hatte ich es besser - habe gaaanz viele mails bekommen :turn:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



nate schrieb:


> Aber ich bin schon neugierig, was da jetzt noch so folgt


 >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Juli88 (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Danke habe den Beitrag gelesen. Sehe es auch so, bin dieser Angelegenheit auch nur nachgegangen, weil diese G.... meine alte Mail-Anschrift benutzt haben, daß hat mich veranlasst der Sache auf den Grund zugehen. Es sieht so aus das eine Fa. xXx Adult Lt. diese gekauft hat. Lt. Wochenblatt Regensburg. Es scheint ein ganzes Wespennetz zu sein. Wie auch immer, ich habe schon drei verschedene Absender. - service-apps24-
moogu-dienst, - info primalgams-. Also wenn das nicht merkwürdig ist?
Mich kann man nicht ins Boxhorn jagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Der moogu  Müll stammt von einem  schwachsinnigen  Trittbrettfahrer, der  mit minimalstem 
 Aufwand  abzuzocken versucht. Email und  Mailrobots kosten de facto nichts. Die geklauten 
 Datenbanken dürften  der einzige "Kostenfaktor" sein

Bisher haben sich in keinem Forum  User gemeldet, die angeben darauf reingefallen zu sein und 
gezahlt zu haben. Sonderlich erfolgreich scheint dieses Projekt wohl nicht zu sein oder die 
Betreffenden schämen sich...
Für  größeren Erfolg ist es einfach zu dümmlich.


----------



## Goblin (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Für größeren Erfolg ist es einfach zu dümmlich


Erinnert mich an die Kindergartenbande. Die war damals auch zu dämlich richtig zu besch******. Der Mahndrohmüll war mehr erheiternd wie bedrohlich. Die Blagen haben sich auch noch schnappen lassen


----------



## Juli88 (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Sollt doch Jemand gezahlt haben, dann hat er selber Schuld. Gezahlt habe ich noch nie einen müden Euro. Grundsätzlich wird immer die AGB gelesen, dort findet man auch meistens die Anschriften und Kosten. Was mich wundert, das so viele Menschen so ängstlich reagieren. Nicht nur Renter sondern auch jüngere.


----------



## nixisfix (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Juli88 schrieb:


> Sollt doch Jemand gezahlt haben, dann hat er selber Schuld. Gezahlt habe ich noch nie einen müden Euro. Grundsätzlich wird immer die AGB gelesen, dort findet man auch meistens die Anschriften und Kosten. Was mich wundert, das so viele Menschen so ängstlich reagieren. Nicht nur Renter sondern auch jüngere.


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen!:thumb:


----------



## Goblin (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



> Grundsätzlich wird immer die AGB gelesen, dort findet man auch meistens die Anschriften und Kosten


 
Kosten haben deutlich auf der Anmeldeseite zu stehen und nicht in den Tiefen der AGB. Im Supermarkt stehen die Preise auch an der Ware und nicht in der hintersten Ecke vom Heizungskeller. Kostenhinweise haben in den AGB nichts zu suchen

Bitte solche unsinnigen Äußerungen in Zukunft unterlassen. Es verunsichert nur die User hier. In diesem Fall nützt es auch nix die AGB zu lesen. Es gibt nämlich gar keine. Die Mahnungen werden wahllos an geklaute Mailadressen verschickt


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Goblin schrieb:


> Kosten haben deutlich auf der Anmeldeseite zu stehen und nicht in den Tiefen der AGB. Im Supermarkt stehen die Preise auch an der Ware und nicht in der hintersten Ecke vom Heizungskeller. Kostenhinweise haben in den AGB nichts zu suchen



Ist zwar richtig, aber es ist nie schädlich sich die AGBs (sofern vorhanden) trotzdem anzusehen. Nicht alles im Internet sind dubiose Abofallen.
Und bei Unklarheiten in AGBs ist es besser vorher vielleicht "blöd zu fragen" anstatt hinterher "blöd zu schauen"
Und wenn erst keine AGB da sind sollten alle Alarmglocken anspringen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Hippo schrieb:


> Nicht alles im Internet sind dubiose Abofallen.
> Und bei Unklarheiten in AGBs ist es besser vorher vielleicht "blöd zu fragen" anstatt hinterher "blöd zu schauen"


Hab in 12 Jahren  WWW noch *keinen* seriösen Anbieter gesehen, der Kostenpflichtigkeit ausschließlich 
in den AGB versteckt hat > conditio sine qua non


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.
Es gibt aber wenn ich mir so manche Beiträge hier ansehe durchaus Leute die aus Goblins Beitrag für sich ableiten daß die AGBs unwichtig sind und man sie nicht lesen muß. 
Insoweit will ich genau diese Möglichkeit der Einschätzung relativieren.
Auch bei seriösen Anbietern sollte man mal in die AGBs geguckt haben


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Hippo schrieb:


> Auch bei seriösen Anbietern sollte man mal in die AGBs geguckt haben


Und was hat das jetzt diese Binsenweisheit  mit der  moogu Abzocke zu tun?


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Ich hatte auf Goblins Beitrag geantwortet. 

Julias schrieb


> ...Grundsätzlich wird immer die AGB gelesen, dort findet man auch meistens die Anschriften und Kosten...



darauf antwortete Goblin 


> ...Bitte solche unsinnigen Äußerungen in Zukunft unterlassen...



Und das kann bei einem Teil der Klientel hier durchaus so ausgelegt werden daß die AGBs zu lesen überflüssig ist. 

Der Rest kam dann von mir auf Captain Picard 


> Hab in 12 Jahren WWW noch keinen seriösen Anbieter gesehen, der Kostenpflichtigkeit ausschließlich
> in den AGB versteckt hat > conditio sine qua non



was aber nicht ausschließt daß es auch bei seriösen Anbietern AGBs gibt die gelesen werden sollten.
Jetzt klarer?


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Hippo schrieb:


> was aber nicht ausschließt daß es auch bei seriösen Anbietern AGBs gibt die gelesen werden sollten.


Bevor das jetzt mal wieder im Kreisverkehr landet und  ins  OT abgetrennt wird: 

 AGB heißt *A*llgemeine *G*eschäfts*b*edingungen und  *nicht* Preisliste. 

EOT


----------



## Devilfrank (9 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



technofreak schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt diese Binsenweisheit  mit der  moogu Abzocke zu tun?



Das mag es ja für Dich durchaus sein. Für unerfahrene User aber, die hier in der Regel nach Hilfe suchen, ist das schon ein berechtigter und richtiger Hinweis.


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Danke für die  Belehrung


----------



## Juli88 (13 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hallo Hippo , tut mir leid, daß ich jetzt  erst Antworte.
Da habe ich ja was angerichtet mit meiner AGB. Vor ein oder zwei Jahren wurde ich mit Mails bombardiert, ich konnte machen was ich wollte, ständig haben die Betreff und von geändert. Also habe ich die Mails geöffnet und habe die AGB gelesen und siehe da,  es stellte sich raus, dass war der selbe Absender - Dubei - . So ging das auch mit einer Spielbank in Dänemark.  Ich habe denen eine  "nette Mail" geschrieben und Ruhr war.
Aber jetz zu -moogu und Konsorten- habe heute meine Festnetzrechnung vom Februar ausgedruckt und siehe da,  am 07.02.11 wurden doch 4,90 Euro dauer 3 Minuten für Premium Rate Servies- Premium Beratungsdienst Tel.Nr. 09001 775441 abgebucht. Komischer Zufall am 07.02.11 um 10:21 Uhr habe ich an moogu geschrieben, dass ich ihre Rechnung nicht begleiche. - Mein Telefonanbieter stoppt die Abbuchung und ich soll den Betrag von der Rechnung absetzen und eine Einzeiüberweisung tätigen. Sollte ich nun wieder trappel verursachen tut es mir Leid. Ich habe nur das geschrieben was mir passiert ist, es muß ja niemand nach machen.


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Keine Panik, "bassd scho"
Hier soll erstmal jeder schreiben was er denkt und sich nicht von unterschiedlichen Meinungen anderer abhalten lassen.
Wenn dann in so einem Newbie-Post dann was wirklich hanebüchenes drinstehen sollte wirds schon korrigiert.
LG Hippo


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



			
				Juli88 schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute meine Festnetzrechnung vom Februar ausgedruckt und siehe da, am 07.02.11 wurden doch 4,90 Euro dauer 3 Minuten für Premium Rate Servies- Premium Beratungsdienst Tel.Nr. 09001 775441 abgebucht.





> 0900 - 1 - 775441
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...



Hast dich wohl bei der VZ Hamburg beraten lassen?!


----------



## Juli88 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Hallo Nicko 1998, danke für den Hinweis es stimmt ich habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen und denen mitteilen, daß wieder dubiose Mails unterwegs sind. Es tut mir Leid, ich habe mir den Kopf zergrübelt wo ich da angerufen habe, denn bei 0900 Nummern bin ich sehr vorsichtig. Hoffentlich habe ich nicht schon wieder jemanden verunsichert. Dank Ihrer Mitteilung ist diese Angelegenheit ja nun aufgeklärt. Der Text auf meiner Telefonrechnung ist aber sehr irreführend, es sollte doch möglich sein den Namen des Forderungsempfängers mit auf die Rechnung zu schreiben. Denn Premium Rate Servics und Premium Berarungsdienst, da klingelten bei mir schon wieder alle Alarmglocken. Wie dem auch sei ,ich habe einen Fehler gemacht. Es hätte doch auch sein  können, daß sich diese moogu Genossen wieder etwas Neues ausgedacht haben. Hoffentlich wird denen das Handwerk bald gelegt. Mich können die nicht einschüchtern und hoffentlich andere auch nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß die sich noch melden werden. Also keine Panik und Ruhe behalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*



Juli88 schrieb:


> Hallo Nicko 1998, danke für den Hinweis es stimmt ich habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen


Kein Problem. Heute versuchen viele dubiose Gestalten, über die Telefonrechnung abzuzocken. Diese Art der Abzocke scheint sich immer mehr als "Nachfolge" der Abo-Abzocke herauszukristallisieren.

Übrigens:
Die Mieter von 0900-er Nummern kann man leicht feststellen:
Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Juli88 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Danke Nico 1998 bin wieder etwas schlauer geworden. Werde in Zukunft erst in der Bundesnetzagentur nachsehen. Habe meinen Telefonanbieter schon Irrtum mitgeteilt.
MfG Juli88


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2011)

*AW: Neue Abo-Falle? Moogu-Dienst*

Das Thema ist  gegessen. Eine der letzten Meldungen  aus Ö  vom 10.03.2011
http://www.biallo.at/artikel/Konten...gu-dienst--drohgebaerden-mit-strafanzeige.php
und D > http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/meckl.../article//dubiose-rechnungen-im-postfach.html


> Tipp der AK Tirol: Die E-Mail am besten ignorieren und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen –



Die Seite ist  tot > 





> This Account Has Been Suspended. Please contact the billing/support department
> as soon as possible.
> moogu-dienst.com/



my-appsland.de, my-appsland.com  sind ebenfalls tot
 top-apps24.com ( anonym registriert )  geht  noch


----------

